# Best Odor Blocking Primer Suggestions



## Fenwayhhh (Mar 22, 2017)

Hi All,

Looking to repaint a bedroom that was stripped of 1970s wallpaper and painted two years ago but continues to emit this plaster type smell from every single inch of every wall in the room. Had air tested which contained typical VOCs from paint, cleaners etc but this is my toddler's bedroom and think it might be contributing to his coughing and post nasal. Not sure as I air it out every day. 

Anyways. I want to repaint and put a nice strong odor blocking primer on walls. Any suggestions of what is best approach for this. 

PS. no signs of mold, wet spots or peeling paint.


----------



## stick\shift (Mar 23, 2015)

Zinsser BIN is the best but it in and of itself is pretty stinky for a little while.


----------



## Mrbuilder (Nov 15, 2016)

I use oil based KILZ. Has worked well for me for years. Just remember to completely air out before re-painting.


----------



## stick\shift (Mar 23, 2015)

Oil based primer would be a good choice and is generally all I need but you asked for the best product and that is shellac based, like BIN.


----------



## Fenwayhhh (Mar 22, 2017)

stick\shift said:


> Oil based primer would be a good choice and is generally all I need but you asked for the best product and that is shellac based, like BIN.


 Is Shellac stinky? Hi VOC?


----------



## stick\shift (Mar 23, 2015)

It is stinky but the smell fades pretty quickly.

It's the kind of product where it's common to apply it and then leave the house for an overnight or weekend trip or something and then it's fine when you get back.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

Fenwayhhh said:


> Is Shellac stinky? Hi VOC?


It will make you loopy too but it gets the job done...Good ventilation is key.


----------



## mathmonger (Dec 27, 2012)

Fenwayhhh said:


> Is Shellac stinky? Hi VOC?


Stinky is not really the word. More like intoxicating. VOC's are EXTREMELY high. It's more than double the legal limit for paint. I guess they can get away with it because it is a primer.


----------



## bmcs (May 29, 2017)

Kilz Max

Latex, dries fast, made to seal odors.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

bmcs said:


> Kilz Max
> 
> Latex, dries fast, made to seal odors.


Might be made to do that but does it work? Not so much, BIN is the only thing that is going to work on ordors.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

SW has a paint that is supposed to stop odors I haven't used it though. And isn't Mythic paint supposed to be odor free. Why not look into them and forget the primer since it's a repaint. Instead of a primer if you want one look for a sealer. All the primers named so far will make the plaster smell seem like a bed of roses when compared.


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

Toolseeker, where have you been for the last year or so?


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

Got lost in the shuffle when that thing with the passwords happened. After trying for quite a while to sign back on I gave up. Wife has had some serious major medical problems so I just backed out for a while. Have been lurking though reading the posts. Then after trying to get back on with Been There and Crickets help I made it so Thanks to both of them.

Good to see you have held down the fort though.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

ToolSeeker said:


> Got lost in the shuffle when that thing with the passwords happened. After trying for quite a while to sign back on I gave up. Wife has had some serious major medical problems so I just backed out for a while. Have been lurking though reading the posts. Then after trying to get back on with Been There and Crickets help I made it so Thanks to both of them.
> 
> Good to see you have held down the fort though.


I have helped(just a little)


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Fenwayhhh said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Looking to repaint a bedroom that was stripped of 1970s wallpaper and painted two years ago but continues to emit this plaster type smell from every single inch of every wall in the room. Had air tested which contained typical VOCs from paint, cleaners etc but this is my toddler's bedroom and think it might be contributing to his coughing and post nasal. Not sure as I air it out every day.
> 
> ...


Have you tried a small air purifier with a filter? HEPA or even HEPA-like? Not very expensive. They have good ones at Walmart.


----------

